# PJ's Square prices after visiting the competition.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I was shocked when I went to a few of the stores near by square one and saw the prices. I always thought we were expensive but boy was I wrong. BA's Mississauga and Dragon Aquarium are way out of line so here are a few items that we have that I saw the bigest difference in.

Black Neons 5 for $5 or 12 for $10
Lemon Tetras 5 for $5 or 12 for $10
Gold Barbs 5 for $5 or 12 for $10
Red eye tetras 5 for $5
Bushy Nose Plecos $2.99
Silver tip tetras 5 for $5 or 12 for $10
white clouds 5 for $5 or 12 for $10
CBS and CRS $4.99 (grades b to S and only $3.99 for people on the site)
Galaxy Rasbora $4.99 (3.99 for people on this site)
Red Sunset Sailfin Molly $5.44
Forktail Rainbows $2.99

I also know that when the Amano shrimp come in they'll be 3 for $5


I'll look at some more when I have the time. Also I'll have the list for the new items by Sunday night.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you get any more CRS in? Or are the ones in stock still the same as from about a week ago?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Did you get any more CRS in? Or are the ones in stock still the same as from about a week ago?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


I have 100 more coming in on Monday but I don't plan on changing the price no matter what the shipping costs.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pjsbrent said:


> I have 100 more coming in on Monday but I don't plan on changing the price no matter what the shipping costs.


Nice.

Btw, somewhat unrelated, but I believe you got in a plant called Green Water Trumpet. It's a crypt of some sorts. Would you be able to check the scientific name of the plant and post it here?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Nice.
> 
> Btw, somewhat unrelated, but I believe you got in a plant called Green Water Trumpet. It's a crypt of some sorts. Would you be able to check the scientific name of the plant and post it here?
> 
> ...


I'll check it in the morning and let you know.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Nice.
> 
> Btw, somewhat unrelated, but I believe you got in a plant called Green Water Trumpet. It's a crypt of some sorts. Would you be able to check the scientific name of the plant and post it here?
> 
> ...


Cryptocoryne wendii "green"


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Can we pick out or choose which shrimp to get, to get a higher grade?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Can we pick out or choose which shrimp to get, to get a higher grade?


Of course! It's on a first come first serve basis but I don't mind people being picky.


----------

